# Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" (YBH8348)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voici une revue de ma dernière _Yonger_, la *LAVALIÈRE*.




























Données techniques :

YBH 8348-02 M

Mouvement maison MPB1000
Modèle homme
Autonomie: 40 heures
28800 alternances/heure
Bracelet en acier
Cadran silver
Taille du boitier: 36 mm
Etanche: 50 M
29 rubis

12½ automatique
Verre et fond minéral haute résistance anti reflet
Fond acier gravé multi frappe

Garantie 5 ans​
J'ai déjà trois _Yonger_ mécaniques de l'ère moderne (et un vieux chrono à quartz), mais cette _Lavalière_ est ma première à "mouvement maison". Le mouvement *Ambre MBP1000* a été conçu, assemblé et fini à Morteau.

Packaging :

Une précision, tout d'abord : j'ai acheté cette montre via une vente privée, à un tarif bien inférieur au prix public (450€).
Ce n'est pas la première fois que je passe par vente-privée, et comme souvent, le packaging est une version "de base" de ce qu'on trouve d'ordinaire. Ainsi, dans le cas présent, pas de boîte en bois, pas d'intérieur cuir ni de goodies (chiffon antistatique), mais :

Une boîte métallique basique, un petit fascicule, petite breloque Y&B habituelle attachée au bracelet.
Tous les plastiques de protection sont en place. Et c'est tout.



Première prise de contact avec la montre, et première surprise : le cadran n'est pas argenté, mais oscille entre le blanc et le gris très pâle.



Bien qu'il y ait un très léger ensoleillement, les variations d'éclairage sont moins marquées que sur d'autres modèles de ce genre.















Le bracelet est absolument magnifique. Il s'agit d'une boucle à "double friction", très souple à manipuler.







Et le voilà enfin, ce fameux mouvement maison AMBRE *MPB1000* :



La "frappe" du motif à la couronne, et le perlage omniprésent concourent à créer une véritable féérie de reflets.





Le discret poinçon de Morteau.













Quelques photos d'ambiance, pour le plaisir&#8230;





Une autre bonne surprise : les maillons. Sur la DUMAS, même si le bracelet _fait_ joli, je lui trouve un défaut majeur, les maillons sont pliés. Il se dégage de l'ensemble une impression pas très heureuse.

Ici, *les maillons sont pleins* (y compris les pièces de fin).

Il s'agit d'un entrecorne de *22mm*. Aucun problème pour varier les bracelets :-!

Chose surprenante : vu sa largeur et la présence de maillons pleins, on pourrait s'attendre à ce que ce bracelet acier pèse une tonne&#8230; il n'en est rien, il reste léger.











Le très, _très_ joli cadran 







Par contraste avec la baroque Diderot "16", on est ici en présence d'une montre à la limite de l'épure, une montre _chic et sobre_.







Au poignet, c'est parfait :-!
Les dimensions sont équilibrées. On est bien là en présence d'une vraie montre habillée, pas trop grosse, et surtout *pas trop épaisse*, ce qui est hélas une "surprise" assez fréquente, de nos jours.









Une finesse de bon aloi :



Conclusion : Cette _Lavalière_ confirme la sympathie que j'ai pour cette marque.
Pour ma première Yonger à mouvement maison, c'est une réussite


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sympa !
Malgré tout je trouve que pour une montre de ce style elle reste un peu grosse/grande/large... 

Sinon, quelles impressions as tu pu accumuler (sur le peu de temps, mais bon) à propos du mouvement ambre ?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Elle est magnifique, je crois qu'elle serait encore plus sexy avec des aiguilles bleus |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Sympa !
> Malgré tout je trouve que pour une montre de ce style elle reste un peu grosse/grande/large...
> 
> Sinon, quelles impressions as tu pu accumuler (sur le peu de temps, mais bon) à propos du mouvement ambre ?


Merci Pakz 

Elle a une très bonne taille à mon goût. C'est une "vraie" montre habillée.

Il faudra que je fasse des photos à côté de la DUMAS, pour se rendre compte de la différence de taille.



















Le mouvement semble tenir ses promesses. La seconde est bien fluide, c'est un bonheur de la regarder à filer 



lvt said:


> Elle est magnifique, je crois qu'elle serait encore plus sexy avec des aiguilles bleus |>


Merci lvt 

Plus de *photos* ici : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-lavali%C8re-ybh8348-947954.html


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merci.

C'est peut-être la forme carrée qui donne l'impression de "grande taille"... Puisqu'en effet à bien comparer elle est plus petite que la Dumas... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Merci.
> 
> C'est peut-être la forme carrée qui donne l'impression de "grande taille"... Puisqu'en effet à bien comparer elle est plus petite que la Dumas... ;-)


C'est clair qu'un cadran carré fait tout de suite plus grand.

La _Lavalière_ fait *36x36* mm (hors couronne).

Pour la _Dumas_, c'est du 42x42, et sur une montre carrée, ça commence à faire costaud ;-)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Superbe montre! La taille me semble parfaite. Une montre habillée de plus de 40 mm est un anachronisme. 

Se fait-elle en d'autres versions, cadran noir ou petites secondes?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> Superbe montre! La taille me semble parfaite. Une montre habillée de plus de 40 mm est un anachronisme.
> 
> Se fait-elle en d'autres versions, cadran noir ou petites secondes?


Merci Pierre,

Oui elle existe en version cadran noir :

















Toutes les versions ici : Montre automatique yonger et bresson lavaliere mouvement maison

Pour la petite seconde, il faut se tourner vers la _Montfort_ :



















Toutes les versions : Yonger et Bresson Montfort


----------

